# Club Regina and Raintree 7 Conversion - HELP!



## Wonka (Jun 22, 2012)

Can anybody tell me more about this?  I own a Select week at Club Regina.  I never use it.  The dues are about $800 or more, and I've had at least two special assessments in excess of $1000.  They're offering a conversion to Raintree 7 for $1250 with no dues if not used and no special assessments.  It has a 15 year life, or 7.  So, I think it's an EOY situation.  

Since the maintenance fees are so darn high, this might be a good way to avoid the maintenance fees and costs associated with non-use.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 23, 2012)

*Raintree Conversion*

I own RVC membership points and have a good contact at Cancun club. He is sales manager. The week you have is a silver level which gives you 1  bedroom week in select season or a studio in prime time. You pay the highest level of maint. fees of any membership per point.  if you are going to do anything, I would pick up some free memberships and consolidate into a sapphire level. Then you can travel and spend 2.5 weeks at the resort in a 1 bedroom prime time or 5 weeks in 1 bedroom select season.  Since airfare has gone up so much, it makes it worthwhile to stay longer and 1 week on the beach is not enough anymore.  We are going to Cancun for 8 weeks in January til March this year. We spent 6 weeks in Mazatlan this year. It is wonderful. Our maintenance fees for a double sapphire 260000 points is less than $3000 or less than $600/week. for prime time 1 bedroom. If you are over 55, you qualify for a distinguished membership which allows you to double your points in any given year by paying double maintenance fees for that one year. As a higher level membership, you are qualified for "Raintree Blue" which guarantees you a prime location in resort and has other benefits as well.  If you are not using your membership, you are missing a great opportunity for enjoying lovely resorts.  We consider our timeshare a second home that we don't have to maintain when we are not there. We plan to "winter in Mexico" as we are just retiring and looking forward to more travel. If you want to discuss your membership, I will be happy to talk with you. I have studied the system and plan to squeeze the best use out of our investment.
If you are not using your time, rent it out to recoup at least part of your maint. fees.
There are resorts in USA that you can use also without paying an exchange fee if you are Raintree member, not Club Regina member.
Good luck. Contact me by private message if I can be of any help.
Best regards, DonnaD


----------



## PamMo (Jun 23, 2012)

Donna, are you talking about buying directy from RVC? We've been told you can not combine resale memberships to reach a higher membership level (Silver + Gold = Platinum). If you bought resale, you would end up with two separate RTU's in your Raintree account, and have to pay full MF's for each one - which is much more expensive. 

So, is it possible to buy a resale week to upgrade your RVC membership level and lower your cost per point MF's? That would be a nice option...


----------



## Joe M. (Jun 23, 2012)

I will send a PM for your email address so that I can forward an email to you regarding the offer. I received this email from Raintree after I called them to clarify the terms.

It seems that it would allow me to pay only 7 maintenance fees and be done with it. I could use the network EOY or accelerate usage to finish in 7 years. The fees are a bit higher at just over $1000 but that is less than paying $900+ for 14 years left on the contract. I would be a Raintree Gold member instead of Club Regina B-share member. It is 50000 points a year for my select season 2BR. These points are equal to RCI Points.

Not a great deal except to shorten up our ongoing liability for the annual fees.


----------



## Wonka (Jun 23, 2012)

Joe M. said:


> I will send a PM for your email address so that I can forward an email to you regarding the offer. I received this email from Raintree after I called them to clarify the terms.
> 
> It seems that it would allow me to pay only 7 maintenance fees and be done with it. I could use the network EOY or accelerate usage to finish in 7 years. The fees are a bit higher at just over $1000 but that is less than paying $900+ for 14 years left on the contract. I would be a Raintree Gold member instead of Club Regina B-share member. It is 50000 points a year for my select season 2BR. These points are equal to RCI Points.
> 
> Not a great deal except to shorten up our ongoing liability for the annual fees.



Joe, this is the email I received.  

Dear Member,


We are following up on a letter we sent regarding Membership Conversion. This is in response to a request you may have sent to Raintree Vacation Club regarding your Membership. There is still time to convert your B-Share Club Regina Membership and enjoy more vacation destinations and more vacation options with a Raintree 7 Membership!

Raintree 7 Membership is an amazingly flexible vacation product that gives you 7 years of usage over 15 years. You decide if you want to use your Membership 7 years in a row (after which it will expire) or spread it out over the full 15 years. This is a term product that has no further commitment beyond the 15 years (or less, depending on usage). You do not pay a maintenance fee in the years you do not use your Membership – what could be more flexible than that!

Raintree 7 Membership epitomizes innovation. When you choose to convert your current membership, your benefits will include:
Full access to Raintree Vacation Club's diverse selection of twenty different resorts in fifteen popular destinations.
No special assessments
Ability to use as an every other year product
Option to accelerate and use multiple Points Allotments in the same year
Fixed term product with no expiration penalty
Combining of all current Raintree Memberships in one account
Annual membership in RCI

Hurry! Don't miss this limited time offer to convert your membership to a Raintree 7 Membership for only $1,295.00 USD. This offer expires July 15th, 2012.

Call us today to process your membership conversion or for additional information at:  1-800-778-6734 ( 713-290-2834 locally) or email us at Raintree7@raintreeclub.co

The "play on words" is interesting, "You do not pay a maintenance fee in the years you do not use your Membership – what could be more flexible than that!"....after reading your email I understand only 7 years of maintenance fees can be avoided.  You can also bet any special assessment they have will be timed so they're in the years you're paying the maintenance fees.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 23, 2012)

*Raintree offer*

After reading your letter, I judge this would be a good deal for you, especially if you are not using it....unless you just give it away.

Regarding the combination of contracts, I have helped another Tugger and I have combined my own contracts that I purchased in secondary market with the contract that I originally bought from developed. I helped a tugger combine numerous contracts through the sales manager in Cancun. The manager told me afterward that they are limiting combining contracts to no more than three, but that may have changed recently. I will send the manager an email and ask him what the current rules are and I will post the results here. If anyone is interested, I will get you the contact information. Raintree has a complex but versatile program so you have to learn the ropes.

I doubt that there will be any special assessments for quite some time due to the lawsuit and backlash from the last one. We got bonus weeks for paying it and now they are giving us bonus points to match our level of membership, but you have to make the reservation within a shorter timeframe so members don't lose the opportunity to use their regular points as a priority. I believe they are being fair to everyone this way.


----------



## timeshare junkie (Jun 23, 2012)

*RVC Ownership Transfer Dept. closed*

A little off subject ,  but of interest to RVC members. We sold 1 of our 2 resale RVC  contracts with Club Regina. We were notified by the transfer company Club Regina has closed their ownership transfer dept." as they may be merging with another resort " and they are not processing transfers until further notice. We e-mailed RVC member services and awaiting reply. Like a reply will be high on their list... Will post any reply or info we receive.

Bill & Linda
Timesharing is a game , know the rules , and play to win , I hope.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 24, 2012)

I got an email and letter for a similar deal for 15 years. Worst (or Best) case, it seems to be a onetime payment to be shed of the obligation of annual fees.

If I can get the Raintree 7, I would jump on it. Sent an email to that effect and I will report on the reply.

Cheers


----------



## Wonka (Jun 25, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies!*

I responded to the email asking for more information.  Of course, it will most likely be no different than the information I've received here and in PM's.  I'm hoping I'll also get a call.  Some timeshares have become  the proverbial "money pit" for many of us for a variety of reasons much of it resulting from the resort and exchange company's repackaging and selling you the same product you already own with perceived additional benefits, or the benefit simply being non-dilution of trading power or benefits.

So,....here we go again.  I'm going to have to think this over carefully to make sure I can limit future expenditures given our situation.

Thanks to all of you for your response!


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 25, 2012)

*Raintree 15*

Rereading the email, it says I can defer three years of use. "Ability to defer usage up to three times without paying a maintenance fee in the year deferred"

As I read that, you pay a conversion fee for two benefits:
1) Only obligated to pay 12 years out of 15
2) you are out of there in 15 years

And maybe a third of no Special assessments but that would seem unlikely anyway. 

Sounds different than Raintree 7 which would allow you to be out of there in 15 years but you still need to pay 7 years of fees that you had to pay anyway.  

I am still waiting for a response to my email to Raintree. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 28, 2012)

Got the first response that I think says I can convert to a Raintree 7 membership but the price is $2590 vs $1695 to convert to a Raintree 15. 

Still looks interesting since I think I can use any Raintree vs just Club Regina and it expires in 7 years if I use 7 years in a row. Avoiding 7 (8?) years of Maintenance fees would net me a savings of ~$5000.

In fact, after talking to the Raintree people, they told me I can actually be shed of the thing in 4 years by accelerating the usage. I asked for confirmation by email.

The saga continues. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 30, 2012)

*Final (?) Understanding*

I have a every year membership to Club Regina that is for the spring and fall.

After several emails and a couple of phone calls, I think I now understand the Raintree 15 and Raintree 7 deals.

The one I am interested and was the subject of the OP post is Raintree 7.

In simple terms, which is an oxymoron in the TS world, I can convert the semi infinite Club Regina membership into a Raintree one that lasts 15 years for $2950. This results in a EOY membership in Raintree that requires 7 maintenance fees plus some other things like a fee for the years the membership is not used. I also will not have to pay any special assessments.

I can accelerate the usage into 4 years by using and paying one fee one year and two the other two years and be done with the entire thing.

They are sending me the paperwork and if it is as I expect, I will likely concert since I infrequently use the Club Regina and the new membership converts into a Silver use anywhere anytime Raintree version. That is more attractive to me since I can use the skiing resorts as well as the Mexican ones and others. I have tried giving this thing away or selling for $1 with no luck and can use the exchange privileges in Raintree or with SFX or RCI if I don't want to use the Raintree choices (I hope). 

Hope this info is helpful to others in the Club Regina System and if anyone spots a flaw in my understanding, please feel free to comment.

Cheers


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 4, 2012)

I see a problem that may spoil your plan.  The ski resorts require a lot more points than you will have and an owner in those resorts has to deposit their week in order for you to get one. Call member services to confirm.  Good luck.
DonnaD


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 4, 2012)

DonnaD said:


> I see a problem that may spoil your plan.  The ski resorts require a lot more points than you will have and an owner in those resorts has to deposit their week in order for you to get one. Call member services to confirm.  Good luck.
> DonnaD



Since I can accelerate years, I can basically double my points allotment which should be enough for at least a few days if not a week. I live in Steamboat Springs CO in the winter so if I can get the Utah properties, it is a relatively short drive that I have done a few times. OTOH, if I can't get Utah or Lake Tahoe, skiing in Steamboat has been good enough for me.

I still can be shed of the thing before 2046 which may be worth it all by itself. 

Cheers


----------



## Jim5506 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Raintree 7 Conversion*

I too have received this offer from Raintree.

I called them and they sent me the paperwork to do the conversion.

We bought a Bronze (alternate year el cheapo) membership at Raintree Club Regina Puerto Vallarta in October of 2007 and have never used it, probably never will because we have another time share that is directly related to RCI (maintenance fees are about 1/2 of Raintree's) and the Raintree points do us no good being such a pittance.

As it currently stands we must pay the maintenance fee in even years ($800+) and the Membership fee part in odd years ($140+), so by the current term expiring in 2046 or 2048 we still will pay nearly $20,000 to Raintree for this albatross.

If we can cut that 35 years to 15 at the same rate or maybe slightly higher, out future outlay appears to be less than $8,000.

We will pay 7 Maintenance fees and 7 or 8 membership only fees.

The deadline in my email is August 17, 2013 to get the $1,195 "discounted" conversion.

It is not as good a deal as totally getting rid of the place, but I think I'll jump on it and hope for the best.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2013)

Jim5506 said:


> I too have received this offer from Raintree.
> 
> I called them and they sent me the paperwork to do the conversion.



We also got the offer and asked for the paperwork.  We will probably do the conversion as well.  The option to do 7 years in 15, with an acceleration option to do two weeks in one year, fits well with what we anticipate our remaining usage to be.  

The primary thing I need to verify is what happens to the rollover and settlement points we have in our account should we make the change.


----------

